# Someone does not like Dubai!!!!



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi all,

Please read this article, 

The dark side of Dubai - Johann Hari, Commentators - The Independent


----------



## maryos (May 30, 2008)

And Paul Waugh in yesterday's Evening Standard (it's a Blog, not sure if actually in the paper - he mentions the Hari article as well as a Panorama programme)

Paul Waugh | Blogs | Evening Standard

- some amazing generalisations... it really feels as though there is a general desire by UK-based media to vent pent-up misery, caused by the economic crisis, on the whole of the GCC and to consider this one city, Dubai, as a proxy for the entire region.

There has also been plenty of negative coverage of Dubai in the FT, so I was amazed to read quite a positive piece there a few weeks ago.


----------



## DXB-NY (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow Dubai seems to be getting banged up from many angles lately.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

yeah its really p***ing me off, they cant stand to see a better place then London at the moment, its the english way, pieces of s***.


----------



## ComS (Mar 23, 2009)

Gulf news ran a story in regards to the above few stories today which is worth a read too in case you missed it


Gulfnews: UK distances itself from slanderous stories on Dubai



> *UK distances itself from slanderous stories on Dubai*
> 
> Dubai: The British government has distanced itself from the slanderous stories carried by some British newspapers that target Dubai in relation to the effects of the global financial crisis.


----------



## KJR42 (Apr 8, 2009)

*It's all relative!!*

Mathematics can usually resolve any dispute and again, it can here.

i now live in Singapore after 5 years in Dubai, i am from the UK. Mathematically speaking the equation is;

Singapore 10x better than Dubai which is 10x times better than the UK!!

See, easy when you know maths


----------



## adywicaksono (Jul 19, 2008)

KJR42 said:


> Mathematics can usually resolve any dispute and again, it can here.
> 
> i now live in Singapore after 5 years in Dubai, i am from the UK. Mathematically speaking the equation is;
> 
> ...


Best place to live is always: home country 
I used to live in Singapore and now I'm in Dubai, so far I agree, SIngapore is a lot better than Dubai, but I earn a lot in Dubai compare to my earning in singapore, hehehehe, that's why I moved from Singapore to Dubai


----------



## AJAlkaline (Apr 9, 2009)

Is there any truth to what he says about the way expat maids and workers from India, etc, are treated?


----------



## KJR42 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi AJAlkaline,
there are always stories about mistreatment in Dubai and I am sure most are true. Workers on construction sites and maids are 2 different arguments and should be treated as so. Our maid in Dubai had 2.5 days off a week, ate the same meals as us and was paid above the 'going rate' yet she repaid this by stealing from us. Most expats treat maids fairly as a rule.
Emirati women are the worst for maid treatment and stories from KSA are a lot worse than Dubai.
Construction labourers work in appalling conditions and before we left some rioted and set fire to cars etc... this must show how desperate they were, as the penalties for doing something like this would have been harsh.
It is hard to know what to do to help in anyway for these workers.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

AJAlkaline said:


> Is there any truth to what he says about the way expat maids and workers from India, etc, are treated?



Yes. This is Dubai's ugly side. So, even though the article was sensationalised and generally poorly written, he was spot on with regards to this. If you want to do something, give to Helping Hands. They are a fantastic charity who help out anybody (mostly labourers) who desperately need help. Some of these men are stranded here and really need a hand getting home/out of debt. 

HelpingHandsUAE

You can find out what they do here.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Some of the points raised were very valid, others were going for the journalistic sensation.

Go to any major city of the world and you will find an under-class that is treated badly. I would suggest the author of the piece did a similiar item on London.

As for the issue of racism/mistreatment on account of race, he should realise that in many cases it is Indians doing it to Indians. It is not the western societies that promote/advocate the caste system.


----------

